# Craft Groups



## Gill (8 Sep 2007)

Woodworking can be a solitary activity with the woodworker stuck in a workshop all day and only ever producing work which is seen by a familiar albeit appreciative family. Those who make items such as fitted furniture at least have an opportunity to visit clients, although even they can end up spending most of their time in a workshop with only a radio and a dog (if they're lucky  ) for company.

There's something about having contact with other people who you can discuss your work with. That was apparent from the recent thread about scroll saw shows. Obviously, we'd all wish to have someone like Bruce or Frank living next door but that's just too much to hope for. For some time I've felt that it would be helpful to have access to a supportive group, which is one of the reasons why I pressed for this section of the forum to be set aside for scrollers and other 'artistic' forms of woodwork. It's good that we can all meet up here, but cyber groups do have their limitations.

There's a group of local craft workers near me, the Waseley Hills Craft Guild, who meet monthly. They often get invited to show at local events and although some of them sell their wares, there are also retired people who are happy to just discuss their particular creative obsession. It's an eclectic mix of individuals with talents as diverse as lacemaking, Tiffany glassware and jewellery. What they all have in common, however, is a love of the creative process and a drive to share that love with others.

I'm sure there are many similar craft groups throughout the nation. They'll probably comprise mostly ladies doing cross stitch or making cards, with the occasional elderly woodturner showing his face now and again  . That's how the Waseley Hills Guild appeared to me last night but nevertheless I laid out a few of my pieces to show them that I was a bona fide craft worker and I was stunned by the reaction I got. Although they're seasoned craft workers who travel throughout the region attending craft fairs, _none _of them had ever seen anything like the sort of work I produce! To my great surprise and delight, I rather stole the show with my range of segmented pieces and fretwork portraits. After only a few moments the membership secretary told me the Guild had already considered my work and wanted to invite me to join them. I joined with alacrity! This was quite an honour.

Membership of the Guild will bring me several benefits. Not least is there the social aspect, but it will get our sort of work out into a wider community. This may lead to financial rewards but more importantly it will get our type of woodwork some publicity. As I mentioned earlier, my scrolling came as a complete revelation to these seasoned craftworkers so I suspect it will be equally novel to the general public. I'm hoping that more people will see my work and say to themselves, "I want to make something like that".

Another important advantage of membership which I hadn't considered is that of insurance. As a member, I've got full product and public liability insurance.

At the next meeting, one of the Guild Members is going to give a presentation on her Tiffany glass. It should be very interesting, especially as this form of craft is so similar in form to scrolled segmentation. Next in the programme is a lecture from someone who couldn't be at last night's meeting about how to set up a display stand for a craft fair. Why wasn't she at last night's meeting? She was selling her wares at a craft fair :lol: !

It's funny but when I'm at home in the same old familiar settings, my woodwork just looks like something I knocked out. When I laid it out alongside the other craftwork last night, it magically became something more potent and desirable.

Joining a craft group might not suit every scroller, but I think it's going to suit me just fine  .

Gill


----------



## Brucio (8 Sep 2007)

Gill's right....we do seem to be rather solitary people.
Scroller Frank came up to my area last Saturday, and we met at a local pub. We sat outside (it was a lovely evening) for *three hours* till long after it got dark, just talking about woodwork in general, and scrollsaws in particular.
He brought along the things he had made, and I took along the latest puzzle box.
The time flew over-it was so nice to actually meet another person with the same interests.
Considering how small our island is, there doesn't seem to be many of us...
Are we an ethnic minority?
Bruce


----------



## stevebuk (8 Sep 2007)

i agree with Gill also, when doing my photography i joined a local group and when building my mini furniture i also joined a group, but there isn't a group around me to join this time, thats probably why we are solitary, there isn't enough of us to go around.
Anyway Gill, i hope you enjoy the guild and get all the benefits you deserve.

Bruce, i have frank coming over to me monday, i could not have met a nicer chap when he introduced me to scrolling a few months back. We are indeed honoured to have such people in our midst.


----------



## scroller frank (8 Sep 2007)

Hi All,
Steve , i don't know if i can see you on monday! after reading your post ,me head's so BIG i can't get out my front door !!! l o l 

It sure was good too meet Bruce last weekend ,it was a beautiful evening, fine and warm, and those puzzle boxes-------wow ,such presicison :!: 
Bruce is a real nice guy and so keen to explain how it all works , so simple , says Bruce , only 27 different moves and it's open!!
(i was lost after the 3 rd. Bruce) lol :? :? but then i'm easly confused. it's good to talk to somone with the same intrests, 
at least we are all in touch here in cyberland !!
Gill you are rite about the card making, around here we have a lot of that type of shops and courses, beading is also popular.

they are at least 3 other members of this forum reasonbly local, ie . lincs & i think mansfield , may be one day we could organise a local get together ???????   ( if intrested pm me )
anyway cheers f now going carbooting in the morning !
will see you monday Steve
all the best ---------------------------Frank-------------


----------



## stevebuk (9 Sep 2007)

scroller frank":1a1rtttc said:


> Hi All,
> Steve , i don't know if i can see you on monday! after reading your post ,me head's so BIG i can't get out my front door !!! l o l



your head was big anyway :lol: see you monday mate..


----------



## Intarsiaplans (10 Sep 2007)

I wish there was something like a woodworking group here nearby in the north Kent area...Cause as far as i know is only my neighbour a woodworker in the surroundings and we do share tips and look at each others workings but he's only busy early in the morning and when i go do my thing he is allready inside getting warm and cosy.....It's just when everyone likes to do his or her crafts.

BTW...Congrats Gill... 

Danny


----------



## beganasatree (27 Jan 2016)

Hi Gill,
I have just found this post and was wondering if you or any of your GUILD members know of any similar groups down here in the Central belt ???


Peter.


----------



## Alexam (27 Jan 2016)

That's a good read that I have not seen befoire and it's 2007 vintage. I wonder how it has proghressed over the last 8+ years?? Is it still on the move? Growing or has died.

It shouldn't have died because it very much interests me and I would like to know more, so as Peter has resurected it, can Gill please let us have an update? His profile page sems to suggest that he is not so active now. Anyone know anything please?

Malcolm


----------



## mind_the_goat (27 Jan 2016)

I often wondered why there are so few people on here suggesting meetups in their local area. I do see people offering hands on help in response to question posted, this is great to see but sometime I wonder if the recipients of these offers sometimes feel reluctant to accept on the grounds of not wanting to cause inconvenience to the offerer, instead of looking at it as a chance for both parties to socialise.
I think the concept of 'making' as a social activity has gained much ground since 2007, or at least come out in the open. There are maker spaces, mens sheds and other groups making themselves known via t'internet.These are often organised by a small handful of individuals but can attract quite a following. I started doing something like this myself last year and it doesn't have to take a lot effort. I would recommend looking into Meetup.com and eventbrite.co.uk, and if you don't find anything, start your own group, this can be a simple as suggesting a local pub to meet in, doesn't have to cost anything to test the waters.


----------



## Alexam (27 Jan 2016)

I have only been woodworking for a couple of years but the best experiences I have had is with other members on this forum inviting me to meet them to discuss woodwork areas that I may need help in and have a chat about woodworking. It occupies a few very pleasant hours, learning bits from each other, comparing tools, equipment and making friends.

Other hobbies I have been connected with usually have regular meetings together as part of the mutual interest and learning. I have been involved in Golf, Ham Radio, photography and Archery which have all played a part, but more generally, woodworkers seem to stay alone and perhaps meet when there is a woodworking show. They do not meet as a group and perhaps that can change.

Location can be part of that, with there being miles apart, but in some cases, there are a few woodworkers that are not so far apart. I feel that it would be good to have more meetings and I would be pleased to have any members over to me to see what I do and chat generally about our mutual interests and share ideas. 

I can't seem to track down Gill, who started this thread, but have been in touch with the Waseley Hills Craft Guild and their next meeting is in March 7-30 till 9-30 if anyone is interested. Not sure how many crafts are catered for, but it may be interesting to some.

Any thoughts?

Malcolm


----------



## beganasatree (27 Jan 2016)

CQ Malcolm,
I see that we share another hobby .

73s Peter GM7AAJ.


----------



## Alexam (27 Jan 2016)

Hi Peter,

I'm G4VMN, but have not been active for a number of years and disposed of most of my equipment to start other hobbies. It seems that whatever I get interested in, it takes a bankroll to build up and that has been spread on other hobbies as time goes by.

How is it with you in Scotland. A bit cold these days I wouldn't wonder. Are you still operating your station as well as your interest in woodworking?

Malcolm


----------



## beganasatree (27 Jan 2016)

Hi Malcolm,
WX is not to cold just wet & windy.I operate 99.9% mobile and the rest of the time is from the club GS0ADX,I have a base station but I can not remember the last time that it was used maybe I should sell it and get a new Hegner ,not that I have an old one just an old Delta.Have you got your new saw yet??



Peter.


----------



## Alexam (28 Jan 2016)

Going PM to Peter

Please Keep the Crafts Group going


----------



## AES (28 Jan 2016)

+1 for Alexam's post.

I wasn't a member of this Forum at the date of the OP, but being stuck here "on my own" in Switzerland, I have not found any woodworking groups to share my interests with, apart from wood turners (and I don't have a lathe, nor the space for one, and as my good lady will confirm, I've already been sliding down enough slippery slopes as it is)!

As far as I can find out there isn't even any equivalent to the Men's Sheds set up here and frankly I don't want to go to all the hassle of trying to start something myself.

For some time I've been planning a road trip to UK and (by appointment of course) will try to visit a couple of Forum members (as well as retailers, show/s, etc) while in UK, because from what I can tell from the Forum, there are quite a few "decent" like-minded people on here.

But Yes, the OP did ring a bell with me and unlike, for example, the local model aero club that I belong to, there does seem to a lack of opportunity to meet up with like-minded people in this somewhat solitary occupation of "wood bashing in the cellar".

And that leads me to another concern. At 70 I'm a long way from being unable to use my shop (hopefully), but undoubtedly that time will come sooner or later. Apart from planning in advance and selling up at some fixed future point (which I'm definitely not thinking about), having no kids or other close relatives to leave my stuff to when I do finally peg out, I've no idea what's going to happen to all my stuff when I'm gone. Let's face it, what is a valuable gold mine to me would be considered as worthless junk heap to the vast majority of others.

So such a craft group or similar here may well lead to friendships that could maybe solve that problem. A Forum member somewhere near Geneva (3 hours) did suddenly appear here a while back but he seems to have disappeared again and I know of no other members nearer than about a 4 to 5 hour drive away.

Don't get me wrong, I'm far from being lonely here, but apart from the wife I have no one to share my ideas and problems with apart from on this Forum. 

AES


----------



## martinka (28 Jan 2016)

AES":ch6y4wc9 said:


> but apart from the wife I have no one to share my ideas and problems with apart from on this Forum.
> AES



Precisely why I post photos of anything I cut on the forum. If i didn't force them on you lot, no one would see them except for my o/h, and she only sees them as she chucks them in a bin bag in the cupboard.


----------



## Alexam (28 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the reply AES. Are you sure that there are no carpenters, woodyards etc nearby, asd they may link you in with somewone else or klnow of someone nearby who also accumulated sawdust.

Each time I have started a hobby, there has been a club or group to link with and I believe that woodturners have a number of clubs but restrict the interest to Turners. Perhaps I may find something when I get to chat with the guild I mentioned. I have previously searched for woodworking clubs, but turners are all I can find and they are scattered around further than I would like to travel, but your case seems even worse. Perhaps you should take more photos and send then into the forum. What part of the UK did you move from before going abroad?

I will be 75 in a couple of weeks time and still feeel a lot younger some of the time. I recon that I SHOULD buy myself a _special pressie_ and a new scrollsaw (Excalibur EX16) will be on the cards. Even though my pearch may be a little more slippery than yours, at least my son shown interest in the scrolling so it may not be wasted long term and it is fun. I have not done much scrolling but wish to have a go at Intarsia, which is another JUSTIFIABLE reason to have a new saw.

In your situation (and you may have done it already) a list of equipment and the possible value would be a good thing to leave behind, updating it regularly. Your executors will bless you for such foresight that will help them sort things out and even more important if you have no direct family to pass them on to. Some of it can be gifted to charities to sell off, but better bits can be valuable and you need to plan ahead with things like this. I have lists of all my 'goodies' and update regularly for the family, as I know that SWIMBO would not wasnt to keep them. .... I'm lucky she wanted to keep me!

Cheers for now

Malcolm


----------



## Alexam (28 Jan 2016)

martinka":24dphpym said:


> AES":24dphpym said:
> 
> 
> > but apart from the wife I have no one to share my ideas and problems with apart from on this Forum.
> ...




Keep posting them Martin, we all like to see as many photos as possible and particularly any WIP

Malcolm


----------



## AES (28 Jan 2016)

@martinka: As far as I'm concerned (and I'm sure it applies to many others here too) you can go on "forcing your stuff" on me here for as long as you like!

@Alexam: Thanks for the thought about a priced Inventory. I must confess I haven't done that but should do so, it's obviously a good idea. We've both made wills to the benefit of each other, and we're neither of us exactly at death's door - sometimes, apart from back pains I honestly can't believe I'm 70, it sounds so old, but mostly I don't feel anything like as old as that. But we neither of us have anyone close enough to appoint as executor and apart from leaving everything to each other, frankly haven't thought much beyond that.

And your idea about looking around for timber shops, chippies, etc is a good one. Just as a matter of interest there's a bloke who came to do some work for us a while back (I couldn't do it 'cos I was away overseas on and off at the time) and he had a lovely "little" workshop in the town nearby, and he had a son too. But the bloke wanted to retire and the son had no interest at all. The son came here with his dad while I was here one day and I must say the son was pretty useless - just no interest at all. That was a few years back and I've no idea what happened to him but I do know he's no longer in business

Anyway, enough of all these morbid thoughts, I've got a kiddies pedal car to finish off ....... 

 

AES


----------



## beganasatree (29 Jan 2016)

I have found one group the Broxburn Woodcraft Club.It has a Scroll saw section BUT it also has a waiting list for membership and it is over a hours drive from me,will still keep looking.

Peter.


----------



## AES (29 Jan 2016)

I wonder why there's a waiting list for membership. What's the restriction?

I'm assuming that you don't want/need to use whatever tools, etc, the club might have, but "just" want to turn up once a month (or whatever) for a chat. That way you may meet someone you get on with who lives nearer to you than the club itself.

Does the club understand that you are (I assume) not going to be making any demands on their facilities, or are they offering some benefit/facility that I'm overlooking?

There's a membership limit for our local model aero club, but that's because the flying field is of a finite size and can only handle a certain number of models airborne at one time - and if anyone wanted to join just to come and have a look/have a chat without flying then he/she would be welcome.

AES


----------



## Niimus (29 Jan 2016)

@AES It surprises me you can't find anyone it that area - considering all the clock makers. Have you tried looking over the borders - to Freiburg or Mulhouse for instance ?
I used to live in Freiburg myself and often travelled down to Basel at weekends.

regards,
Martin


----------



## AES (29 Jan 2016)

Hi Niimus. Nice place Freiburg (I presume you mean " ..... in Breisgau", not the one in Schweiz?

Yup, it surprised me too but so far I've only found wood turners of "professional" craft fair sellers, which is something I don't want to get into.

AES


----------



## Niimus (29 Jan 2016)

@AES - this site might be worth looking at ... http://www.freiburg-schwarzwald.de/kunst2.htm - although some of the articles are quite old ...


----------



## AES (29 Jan 2016)

Thanks, it's appreciated. I'll have a look around at those links.

AES


----------



## beganasatree (29 Jan 2016)

AES, No restrictions other than the residents of Broxburn and surrounding area come first.They have 120 members and the club is open morning and afternoon Monday to Saturday and Monday to Friday in the evening.they do have a large work shop with 9 lathes,band saws,ect,ect,and a scroll saw room,they do turning,carving,stick making musical instrument making and much much more.Membership is £10 and then£2 per 3 hour session.The club has been on the go for 30+years now.

Peter.


----------



## AES (30 Jan 2016)

Hullo Peter (beganasatree). Blimey, that sounds like a good club/group, cheap too (by Swiss standards anyway) and with lots of facilities! Now I understand why there's a waiting list.

Thanks for the info.

AES


----------

